# Vintage Vespas



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

It has become a bit of a fetish in my corner of the globe for expats to seek out and purchase antique Vespa scooters and have them sent back home. These are models from the 1960s. 

I have a good understanding of the antique car market, so I am surprised that these cobbled together "Frankenstein Monster" type Vespas hold any significant collector interest since they are about as far from a pristine "barn find" as could be. 

Anyone have any insight into these types of bikes? 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Some photos....


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Not trying to be funny, but rather just seeking clarrification, is the first picture of a white Vespa, parked in soneone's kitchen? I "oh-so-loved my Harley Sportster"...but I never parked it in the house! LOL.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Apparently, yes. These are photos of Vespas for sale by one of the larger dealers of used Vespas in the country. 

Cheers. 

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A passion for which I can imagine no logical explanation.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Vespas and Lambrettas were popular with mods in the UK in the 60's and had a resurgence in the 70's. Old models of both are desirable and collectible. There were many manufacturers jumping on the bandwagon in the 60's as this interesting article details.....

https://parkaavenue.blogspot.com/2015/01/scooters-that-never-became-popular-with.html


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Vespa-ish scooters are the local equivalent of either the family car or a pickup truck in SE Asia.


----------

